# How many accidents for first day potty training?



## babyjan

I tried potty training few months back and he wasn't having any of it so I tried again today and it's been better but we have had 6 accidents so far two which could have been easily avoided! One was as we was in the bathroom and I was putting him on the toilet he wet the floor, the other he said no toilet before bed then peed on the bedroom floor.

I know accidents happen but I'm just wondering how many on first day for those of you who have successfully potty trained :) 

Once he slept I put a nappy on him, is that the right thing to do? I will remove as soon as he wakes.

I'm just looking for advice really.

Thanks x


----------



## minties

I think every single pee and poo ended up on the floor on the first day


----------



## babyjan

Oh thanks for your reply minities, that helps as I was beginning to think it wasn't working out :) 

Also wondering how is it possible to protect furniture lol! His wee on the floor is ok as I have laminate but my sofa is fabric! I'm sooo worried about that!


----------



## SarahBear

We took a gradual approach to potty training. Potty training for us was more like "diaper weaning." So if you think about weaning from milk, it's a gradual process that involves a slow transition from milk to food, with a good bit of overlap between the two. Diapers and potty use were similar for us. We didn't have an official "first day" of potty training, but whatever way you go about it, it's a "weaning" process.


----------



## SassyLou

My boys are much older (25, 16 & 13). My eldest had a bad experience of potty training one weekend whilst staying at his dads, so bad that I didn't bother for months. Through that experience I changed my thought process on potty training. I suppose you would say I don't potty train (that implies effort), I wait until they're 100% ready. 
I tried probably every 6/8 weeks from around 2 1/2, if we had more than a couple of accidents I gave up and tried again 6/8 weeks later. All 3 of the boys were almost 3 when they finally started using the potty properly. All went from nappies to potty in one day with very few if any accidents.
Our little girl is 3 in April, we have had a potty for months but she shows no interest, she even said "I not bigger" (meaning she's not big enough to use the potty). We are going to have a go next weekend as I'm off work for two weeks, I will still stick to my old regime of if she has a number of accidents that first day we will just give up for a while. 
Good luck x


----------



## babyjan

I'm not sure what to do guys! 

He woke up and was thinking oh nappies are back! I think he thinks his using the toilet simply because nappies have ran out and we will be getting more lol

I've put him on the potty and toilet whichever he chooses and he done nothing then went and pee in the hallway 

I'm finding this so hard and I can't really do much else. 

He will be 3 on New Year's Eve btw x


----------



## SassyLou

Maybe he's just not ready?
If its stressing you then its just not worth it. He may not have the necessary muscle control yet?
Good luck with whatever you decided x


----------



## sophxx

He doesn't sound ready. I'd try again in a month or two. When there ready it's so easy, my lo never had a accident or has never not been able to wait till we went to the toilet.


----------



## Stepyoch

I could safely say the whole day was a big accident. It's hard to tell when he stopped pooing and started peeing. Fortunatelly, the very next day was a big relief. And soon it was all over, we followed "concisework potty training" guides and had it done in a week.


----------



## kosh

good timing - today was our official 'first day'!
we've had the potty out in the bathroom for a few months now. he was on and off interested. when I noticed that his nappies were dry in the morning I started encouraging him to pee when he gets up. and also before bath. I tried a few times to keep him nappy free for a few hours, but he ended up having accidents that seem avoidable to me, like the ones you mentioned.
Nursery mentioned they thought he might be ready now, so a few weeks ago I bought him some underpants and started telling him that he would soon stop wearing nappies. The last week he was very interested and talked about it a lot. Today he woke up and I took his nappy off and put pants on, and that was it - he didn't have a single accident! every time he wanted to pee he'd tell me and go to the toilet by himself!! he even had a poo :thumbup:
we'll see how it goes tomorrow! :winkwink:


----------



## Natsku

He might not be ready. Maria had barely any accidents when she was potty training, the only accidents were when she couldn't get to the potty in time (if we were out for instance) but if he's having accidents when the potty is right there then maybe he's just not quite ready. Maria wasn't ready until she was 3 and a half.


----------



## liz1985

I honestly believe that if a child is ready they won't really have accidents. The odd one but generally 90% on the potty quickly going upto 100%. I used to work with the 2-3 year old in nursery and some children would be having accidents every day one or even two months after starting and it seemed obvious to me that they weren't ready but the parents wanted us to carry on. Then there would be other children completely dry in no more than a week. It's just my personal opinion I know some people want them trained by a certain age or are happy for it to take a long time. The first time we tried noah we did 3 days, I was going to give it a week but he was so bad at it we gave it up early. I'd say he was 70% accidents 30% potty. Literally a month later he asked to go on the potty one morning and has pretty much been dry day and night since then. If you think he's not ready I'd leave it and try again. It may only be a case of waiting a few more weeks and it will click for him.


----------



## babyjan

Thanks for all the responses ladies!

Today is day 3 and so far no accidents BUT he never says he wants to go and when I ask he just say no so I encouraged him to go by taking toys to the toilet and he went twice but it seems to me his holding it in :/ 

Also he hasn't done a poo since Thursday, he usually goes every day or every other day so I really don't know what to do now.

When he wakes he sees the nappy on and gets a bit annoyed when I tell him to go toilet and take it off, if I did put him back onto nappies full time wouldn't that just cause confusion now?

And is it normal for a child to not poo at the beginning stages of potty training?


----------



## babyjan

kosh said:


> good timing - today was our official 'first day'!
> we've had the potty out in the bathroom for a few months now. he was on and off interested. when I noticed that his nappies were dry in the morning I started encouraging him to pee when he gets up. and also before bath. I tried a few times to keep him nappy free for a few hours, but he ended up having accidents that seem avoidable to me, like the ones you mentioned.
> Nursery mentioned they thought he might be ready now, so a few weeks ago I bought him some underpants and started telling him that he would soon stop wearing nappies. The last week he was very interested and talked about it a lot. Today he woke up and I took his nappy off and put pants on, and that was it - he didn't have a single accident! every time he wanted to pee he'd tell me and go to the toilet by himself!! he even had a poo :thumbup:
> we'll see how it goes tomorrow! :winkwink:


That's great news! Sounds like it's going very well for you guys x


----------



## MrsPear

First day we had loads of accidents. She was ready but it took a while for her simply to remember she wasn't wearing a nappy. By day 4 there were no accidents but even now (couple of months down the line) she often won't say when she needs a wee, I have to be on the ball and take her there.

As for pooing, she doesn't like to poo on the potty still. Before she potty trained she always did a poo at bedtime, so it wasn't a huge deal, I just put a nappy on for naps/bedtime and she does her poos then. The only way I can get her to do it on the potty is bribery but this stresses her out. The only other thing I do is if I see her strain, I put a nappy on immediately and let her wear it until she has done a poo. So I guess we are only 1/2 potty trained but I don't want to stress her out and make her hold her stools, I've heard that can get very painful for them.

x


----------



## liz1985

Glad things are getting better. Noah wouldn't poo at first and got constipated. It didn't last long and he goes fine now.


----------



## SarahBear

Withholding poo is a common potty training issue. I'm not sure how long it tends to last as Violet is more likely to cooperate with poop than she is with pee when she's having potty issues.


----------



## Natsku

Yeah Maria held her poo in too, still does from time to time. Feed plenty of fruit and veg and other poo-encouraging foods so it doesn't get held long enough to cause pain problems.


----------



## babyjan

He finally pooped today! Thank god!

Hopefully things get easier from here on..

Thanks again ladies x


----------



## bookworm0901

Day one was 90% accidents as he learned what the sensation was and what his body was doing. Day 2 was worse. I was ready to quit for a little while when, on day 3, he woke up and took himself potty all day by himself any time he needed to go. 

He was 22 months old when he potty trained and He is 100% potty trained now but he had a regression on vacation and he has the occasional accident (1 per week, maybe?) When he is really playing and having fun and doesn't want to stop. It seems like an immaturity thing to me. 

He also used to hold in his poop at first and I would have to just leave his bottoms off and wait and wait. But once he got poop trained, he never had a poop accident again.


----------



## babyjan

Day 4 going soooo well!! His even telling me when he needs to go! I'm so proud of my lil boy :) I've gone out and his with his dad now, telling him when he needs toilet :happydance:

Bookworm! That's amazing your son began potty training so early x


----------



## kosh

babyjan said:


> Day 4 going soooo well!! His even telling me when he needs to go! I'm so proud of my lil boy :) I've gone out and his with his dad now, telling him when he needs toilet :happydance:
> 
> Bookworm! That's amazing your son began potty training so early x

that's great!! :thumbup:
ours is going really well too. he was nappy-free at nursery today and didn't have a single accident! 
Never expected to feel this proud too! :cloud9:


----------



## RachA

I had two extremes: My son was 3 years old when we started and he wee'd every time he went - so we went trough 6 - 8 pairs of pants or more a day.  This went on for months. By the time he started school at 4 years he was still wetting once or twice a day!!
My daughter we took out of nappies at just over 4 1/2 years because she was due to start school (she has delays so we couldn't train her earlier). Over the summer she wet maybe once or twice a day for most of the summer holidays - towards the end she started holding onto it and would only wee once we put a nappy on her (at nap time and nighttime), she didn't actually wee on the toilet!! Once she started school she was fine.


----------



## petite ping

I think she had 10 accidents in half a day. I didn't realise she peed so often.

I have stopped for the moment, will try again in a few months.

She'll have to be dry before September as school will start and schools in France will not accept children fulltime who are not dry and finding part time day care is a nightmare.


----------



## Lil_Pixie

On our first day maybe one or two, none at all on the second or third . . . And then after about a week we went to 10 a day :dohh: I think once the novelty wore off Xander just didn't want to interrupt his day to pee. Thankfully from day one he's barely ever had any accidents outside. 

We started toilet training in July, Xander was three on saturday and finally seems back to where we're were week one - no accidents for 4 or 5 days 

I think lot of time they don't know they need to go until the nappy is gone and it's explained to them, and it takes a lot of wet legs for them to understand what you're aiming for :haha:


----------

